
Ask HN: Types of Communities? Open Source, Walled Garden, Blockchain, others? - sharemywin
I feel like all of these communities have their pros and cons.<p>Open source: free rider problem, devalues creators.<p>Walled garden: concentrated power.<p>Blockchain: experimental, doesn&#x27;t fix concentration of power.
======
sharemywin
I was thinking about some kind of digital asset co-op.

Decision were distributed

you could dervive/fork from existing work as well.

No one person had complete access to all of the code, but enough people had
access to keep things useful and competitive.

\- needs some kind of demand , new feature function.

\- needs some kind of way to determine contribution formula.

\- minimize rework and redundancy across co-op.

\- leave enough value on the table for continued investment(time and
resources)

\- contracts(privacy,TOS etc) changes need to be voted on by users to change
or forked with maintenance costs distributed accordingly.

\- some way to manage issues of resource abuse.

